# R35 turbos



## Willovrs (Apr 4, 2019)

Anyone got any standard turbos they don’t want / need?

I have a crack in one of mine so on the scrounge 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/567747-oem-turbos.html

2nd page in for sale section


----------



## Willovrs (Apr 4, 2019)

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

